# Problème connexion Free Wifi



## lolaLLP (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai depuis quelques jours de réels problème de connexion entre mon MaxBook et Free Wifi. 
Dans l'attente de ma box, j'avais pour habitudes de me connecter au Hotspot Free Wifi et tout fonctionnait très bien. 

Depuis 2 jours, cette connexion m'est impossible. Lorsque je vais sur le réseau Free Wifi mon Mac le détecte se connecte et le capte très bien. Lorsque je me rends ensuite sur Safari il m'est impossible de me rendre sur la page d'authentification wifi.free.fr

J'ai désactiver et réactiver l'airport des dizaines de fois, j'ai redémarrer mon mac autant de fois et rien ne fonctionne. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi soudainement cette connexion ne fonctionne plus. 

Si quelqu'un à la solution je suis plus que preneuse

Merci d'avance


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2011)

Et depuis ton iPhone ça fonctionne ?


----------



## lolaLLP (21 Juillet 2011)

Aux dernières nouvelles oui ...


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2011)

Et la réponse ici ? -> http://forums.macg.co/5266300-post4.html


----------



## lolaLLP (21 Juillet 2011)

Je vais essayer ça ce soir une fois rentré. 
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## -D4- (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai le même problème
La connexion est inopérante sur mon Mac (l'icône WiFi affiche un point d'exclamation).
La solution de l'autre post n'a rien changé pour moi
Et pourtant tout fonctionne sur mon iPhone.

Quelqu'un à une autre idée ? 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## -D4- (7 Septembre 2011)

Personne ?


----------



## Darkschevitch (31 Mars 2012)

Bonjour.

Comme vous tous,  j'ai été confronté au problème de compatibilité FreeWifi - Mac, et après quelques soirées de prise de tête, je pense avoir trouvé une  solution :

Tout d'abord , il faut se dire que Safari n'aime apparemment pas trop FreeWifi. Donc l'astuce est de shunter Safari, et de passer par Mozilla Firefox ou Google Chrome pour se loguer.

C'est-à-dire que si la connexion est correctement captée (donc pas trop utilisée par le propriétaire de la freebox) et qu'il n'y a donc pas de point d'exclamation devant le logo Wifi, connectez vous à FreeWifi, lancez Firefox ou Chrome, et là, la page d'identification de FreeWifi apparaîtra sans aucun problème. 

Une fois identifié, il vous est aussi possible de repasser sur Safari.


----------

